# Nintendo Press Conference E3



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

On in a bit http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/nintendo-e3/ and http://e3.nintendo.com/

Expected to announce new Zelda Wii, some sort of Donkey Kong thing and possibly the 3DS.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Text updates here


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

New Zelda, Skyward Sword with motion plus, looks good.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Zelda in 2011, poo.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario Sports Mix, meh. 2011 again as well.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

'Wii Party' looks absolute toilet.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate dancing games.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

New Golden Sun for DS. The GBA ones were really good.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Getting bored now. I think I'll stop.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Goldeneye for Wii. Redone with Daniel Craig as bond.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby's Epic Yarn, which appears to combine a Kirby game with knitting.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Metroid Other M looks pretty good.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

New Donkey Kong Country looks at lot like New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS has motion sensor, gyroscope, 3d screen, touch screen, one rear facing camera, two forward facing cameras can take and display photos in 3D and will play 3D movies. Also has an analogue pad thing.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus, Uprising is first 3DS game. Graphics look about PS2 level, difficult to tell on shitty stream though.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendogs + cats in 3D


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

3D Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

No? Well fuck the lot of you then, I'm going home.


----------



## bmd (Jun 15, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Kirby's Epic Yarn, which appears to combine a Kirby game with knitting.



I was going to say "...brilliant, a knitting game" but I remember guffawing at Cooking Mama and being very wrong.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> 3D Metal Gear Solid.



Fuck off? Did you see the new 360 version with the sword? Looks ace.

The creator of it though, his engrish was terrible 

RADIES AND GENTURMEN.......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2010)

Yet another DS...not sure 3D is enough to entice me to upgrade from my DS lite which I've barely played in the year since I've had an iPhone to this...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 15, 2010)

3D WITHOUT glasses is pretty impressive though. how they do that? never mind, i wouldnt understand anyway.

...and as to upgrading Kid E - its not about you, its about kids - theres a never ending stream of the little blighters! another one born every minute...


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yet another DS...not sure 3D is enough to entice me to upgrade from my DS lite which I've barely played in the year since I've had an iPhone to this...



This has completely different insides though. It's a pretty major upgrade I think.
See  doesn't look much like a standard DS game.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3d is done with lenticular lenses, just like thos old 3d stickers you'd put on your lunchbox

The "1:1" sword in Zelda seemed to be completely broken when shigs was demonstrating it. "I make a sideways swipe" *link wobbles around and makes a vertical swipe*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2010)

ska invita said:


> 3D WITHOUT glasses is pretty impressive though. how they do that? never mind, i wouldnt understand anyway.
> 
> ...and as to upgrading Kid E - its not about you, its about kids - theres a never ending stream of the little blighters! another one born every minute...



It just looks more 3D on the screen but it wont jump out at you like Avatar...



fen_boy said:


> This has completely different insides though. It's a pretty major upgrade I think.



Yeah I'm not disputing it's a big jump for them, if I was going to get a new DS it'd be this, the previous updates have been fairly pointless, but just finding it hard to be interested. 

My feeling is (and I think the point above about kids is right to an extent) that for a lot of people who have things like an iPhone the idea of having another gaming device with very pricey games doesn't hold much draw...


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention, Resident Evil for 3DS - one for Kid Eternity.


----------



## bmd (Jun 16, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Forgot to mention, Resident Evil for 3DS - one for Kid Eternity.



No doubt he'll be getting a 3DS now.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2010)

Goldeneye looks really good 
Probably would have been better on Xbox though, Wii online stuff it pretty shit generally.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ocarina of time for 3DS http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/109/1098192p1.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> No doubt he'll be getting a 3DS now.



*hits pre-order*


----------



## bmd (Jun 16, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *hits pre-order*



Have you seen what's coming for the iPhone? Secret of Mana! Only the best SNES rpg evah.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Have you seen what's coming for the iPhone? Secret of Mana! Only the best SNES rpg evah.



Seriously?!? Man oh man I loved that game back in the day.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Have you seen what's coming for the iPhone? Secret of Mana! Only the best SNES rpg evah.



Oh I have that. Never played it though.


----------



## bmd (Jun 16, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh I have that. Never played it though.



Great game. Apparently it came out for Japanese phones last year, you got it on your phone or cartridge?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Great game. Apparently it came out for Japanese phones last year, you got it on your phone or cartridge?



I have it still boxed for the SNES in the cupboard right next to me.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2010)

Legend of Mystical Ninja was the best snes rpg after Zelda 

That said I didnt play Secret of Mana so the above statement relates to my experience of snes rpgs only. In fact I think they were the only two I played


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2010)

SoM was brilliant cos of the multiplayer. Me and a mate spent _months_ playing that game. It's still good single player, but there are better single player 16 bit JRPGS (Chrono Trigger for one)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2010)

I was looking for a strange AV cable the other day and found a multi tap. I don't think I have ever used it.

Who wants a SNES party?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2010)

Crispy said:


> SoM was brilliant cos of the multiplayer. Me and a mate spent _months_ playing that game. It's still good single player, but there are better single player 16 bit JRPGS (Chrono Trigger for one)



Yep, me and my brother spent about a month solid playing and re-playing it.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 17, 2010)




----------

